
How to deliver effective workshops online - KonstanBeri
https://www.contentful.com/blog/2020/05/11/delivering-online-workshops-or-how-to-talk-to-ascreen-and-feel-connected-to-the-audience/
======
KonstanBeri
This article covers some basic tools and tips for this. Do you have nything to
add?

